# Username Color Key



## Oblivia (May 2, 2016)

I've seen quite a few people ask about the different colored names here on TBT, so thought I'd make a key describing what each color represents.

_*Red name*_ = _*Administrator*_.  They're the techies who deal with all of the site functionality, shop restocks, and all the behind the scenes work that keeps us all sane and the site running smoothly.  They also cover moderator duties when needed.

_*Blue name*_ = _*Super Moderator*_.  They're responsible for managing interactions between users, handling reports, and taking care of the general site issues that arise on a daily basis.

*Light blue name* = *Project Staff*.  These are the creative folk who contribute to site events, graphics, and collectible creation.

*Green name* = *Sage*.  These are people who used to be moderators or administrators but have since retired.  They can sometimes be spotted lurking about in the shadows, but once you shine a light on them they usually scamper back off into the darkness.

Black name = normal member.  These are your peers, best friends, and gaming pals.  Get to know them and you shall prosper.

Brown name = this can mean many different things.  A user awaiting email confirmation, a banned member, a disabled account, or a forum NPC (non-playable character) like Zipper T. Bunny, Resetti, Gyroid, etc.

Grey name = I don't know and no one will tell me.  I hope to find out one day.

I think that sums it up.  Maybe one day we'll have an entire spectrum, but for now these are the only colors you'll see here on TBT when it comes to usernames and hopefully now have a better understanding of all the colored names and their various meanings.

You can also see a full list of the site staff by clicking *here*.


----------

